# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GCPro Key تحديثات :  GcProKey Update48 Samsung SPD Read code & Exynos cert write & New models & much more

## mohamed73

*Added Samsung ImeiCert Write Support for Next Generation*   *Supported Shannon Base-band Type:*  *SS305**SS308**SS310AP**SS333 TYPE2**SS335*  *Rooted Needed** Phone must be Usb debug on (ADB)*  *Exclusive Tested*  *SS305**G570F**Many other too...*  *Note:*  *Cert write on hwid signed phones only use for restore to original phone.*          *Added Samsung ImeiCert Read Supported* *Shannon base-band type:* *SS305**SS308**SS310AP**SS333 TYPE2**SS335* *Root Needed** Phone must be Usb debug on (ADB)* *Note:* *Cert read on hwid signed phones only use for restore to original phone not work on other phones.*       *Added Samsung Sim Unlock and Regional lock data Remove Support:* *SS305**SS308**SS310AP**SS333 TYPE2**SS335* *Root Needed** Phone 100% Unlocked on (ADB)* *Note:* *After unlock with gcpro phone is 100% like never locked with no regional lock data.*      *Added Samsung MSL Reset  Support ON (ADB):* *SS305**SS308**SS310AP**SS333**SS335 MSL* *Root Needed*    *Added Samsung SPD new models code read via ADB unlock.*  *Root Needed**beta* *Note:* *Model like J320F,J210F etc may take maxim 10sec.*  * Improvements:* *cert write.* *SS333**SS315*   *IMEI cert Write ADB.**Samsung pxa unlock.**Moto unlock.**ADB internal methods should be 30% more fast then before.**COM port internal methods should be 30% more fast then before.**Samsung emmc ID read.**ADB Partition backup method.*  *Strongly recommend to use latest version.*  *NO PRO.
NO PACK.
NO EVERY YEAR FEE..
NO ACTIVATION..*  *Do you feel it ?
Do you feel it ?
Feel The Difference With GCPro.*  *Download links:*
link1= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link2= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link3= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link4= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link5= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link6= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

